# Wine Red baby



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I finally managed to get a half decent pic of one of my new Taiwans, just arrived. He has finally colored up, checking out the algae on the rocks.
What a pretty boy


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

looking good - is it big enough to sex already -I still have difficulty untill i see them berried or not - unless i see a really lean mean fellow.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

not positive on this ricki, but it does look like a male to me. Of course I have been wrong in the past with Taiwans....they are NOT like CRS where you can usually tell early on if its a male or female. 

Taiwans tend to all look the same and because of the dense shell you can't really see any saddles.

I have trouble even seeing a berried one!


----------

